# Tricked? Again?? (Naomi's doeling)



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So, first it was Leia giving birth to a doeling the day after being put in with the buck. Now, it is 'barren' Naomi who, after a traumatic birth a few years ago, has been aborting/unable to become pregnant the last few attempts. Yep, she sure fooled everyone with her cunning ways and birthed a _beautiful _paint doeling around 4 am this morning. I had to wrap baby in warm blankets to get her going in the first few hours of life. She is fine now and so is momma. Needless to say, I have become an object of ridicule among my goats and they take pleasure in having as many surprise kids as there are planned ones. The good thing is, we are up 6 to 7 on doelings this season! And we are pleased with them!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What a sweetheart! And what a rollercoaster of a kidding season you are having! LOL


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She's so sweet!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just a doll!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What a pretty little girl! The surprises are all good so far, so let them have their fun! ;-) :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute kid.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's extra special then


----------

